# perchè sto litigando coi bootloader ?

## GabrieleB

Un saluto a tutti (visto che è il mio primo post) ...

Da un paio di giorni sto litigando con quella che è la mia prima installazione di gentoo (fatta in una vitual machine di vmware).

La cronistoria è questa:

- installo gentoo a manina, usando lilo (visto che lo conosco abbastanza) e al primo reboot mi trovo un bel kernel panic:

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3"

Please append a correct "root=" boot option 

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root

- A questo punto dopo un paio di tentativi piallo tutto e riprovo con GLIS (tanto fa tutto lui), ma con identici risultati

-Mi metto a truscare un pochino a mano con grub (che non conosco affatto) ma non cavo un ragno dal buco, anche perchè ho scoperto che grub non va molto d'accordo con un ambiente chrooted.

- il kernel è stato ricompilato con i drivers scsi e il supporto ext3 built-in, quindi non li vede come moduli.

le mie partizioni sono:

/dev/sda1 boot ext3

/dev/sda2 swap

/dev/sda3 root ext3

A che santo mi devo votare ?

PS: mi sono letto qualche post del forum, e l'unico consiglio è stato quello di NON compilare come moduli le parti di ext3 e scsi .... mah ...

TNX

Gabriele

----------

## cerri

Durante il caricamento, vedi il riconoscimento del driver scsi?

----------

## GabrieleB

Si, il "finto controller" di vmware viene visto come BusLogic

----------

## _Echelon_

sei sicuro di aver passato nel file di conf di lilo root=/dev/sda3 ?

----------

## GabrieleB

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> sei sicuro di aver passato nel file di conf di lilo root=/dev/sda3 ?

 

gli ultimi tentativi li ho fatti con grub (un po' alla cieca per essere onesti), comunque con lilo si.

Anzi ... appena ho di nuovo un'oretta libera butto via il grub e ci riprovo con lilo, magari postandovi direttamente il file

----------

## GabrieleB

mmhhh ... usando lilo riesco a metterci un po' di logica ... ecco dove il processo logico mi dice che qualcosa non va:

le partizioni sono:

/dev/sda1   /boot   ext3

/dev/sda2   swap   swap

/dev/sda3   /         ext3

e il succo del lilo.conf è il seguente:

boot=/dev/sda

map=/boot/.map

image=/boot/vmlinuz

  root=/dev/sda3

  label=Gentoo

  read-only

in questo lilo.conf non c'è scritto da NESSUNA PARTE dove diavolo trovare la partizione di boot e quindi il file vmlinuz. Il mio timore è che la partizione di boot debba essere vista come root dal lilo, e poi la REALE configurazione debba essere passata al kernel con un append=xxxxx ... ma come avrete capito ora sto VERAMENTE ad intuito ...

Qualcuno di voi sarebbe così gentile da tradurre la mia "intuizione" (se corretta) in un lilo.conf ?

----------

## cerri

La configurazione e' corretta, boot= indica solo il device, non la partizione.

Ma durante il boot quando carica il buslogic vedi anche i dischi?

----------

## GabrieleB

facciamo un baratto: te lo dico solo se mi dici come fermare lo scroll dei messaggi di boot  :Smile: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Puoi usare il comando dmesg per vederli

----------

## GabrieleB

Dani ... il problema è che da kernel panic ... quindi non sono in grado di lanciare dmesg. immagino che non scriva nemmeno su disco, quindi anche facendo il boot da cd non vedrei niente

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Il tasto pausa non aiuta?   :Confused: 

----------

## GabrieleB

volete ridere ?

ora funziona, e non so perchè  :Sad:  , ma io ho la testa dura e sono deciso a capirne il motivo ....

PS per cerri: il tuo avatar vuol dire che hai la testa più dura del muro pure tu ?

----------

